# SFC Thornsbury, 10th SFG(A)



## Ravage (Sep 14, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/September/090914-01.html

FORT CARSON, Colo.  (USASOC News Service, Sept. 14, 2009) – A Special Forces Soldier died from injuries as a result of a non-hostile vehicle rollover during a combat mission in Baghdad, Iraq Sept. 12.  

Sgt. 1st Class Duane A. Thornsbury, 30, a native of Clinton, Maryland, was assigned to Alpha Company, 2nd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), Fort Carson, Colorado.  Thornsbury was on his third deployment in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom and was as a member of the Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force – Arabian Peninsula. 

The incident is under investigation. 

Thornsbury is survived by his brother Dana of Marysville, Penn.

Click here for Thornsbury's bio.


----------



## Rapid (Sep 14, 2009)

RIP, SFC Thornsbury.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 14, 2009)

RIP, SFC Thornsbury


----------



## tova (Sep 14, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## American-n-NZ (Sep 14, 2009)

RIP!


----------



## HaChayal (Sep 14, 2009)

What a waste...a vehicle accident? That is terrible...


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace, SFC Thornsbury.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 14, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Sep 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 14, 2009)

RIP


----------



## viper014 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Careful*



HaChayal said:


> What a waste...a vehicle accident? That is terrible...



HaChayal,
There is no such thing as a waste when one of our brothers dies...  Whether it is an accident like this or in a hail of bullets, this Green Beret was doing what he loved.  His death, as tragic and unfortunate as it may be was a loss to some and an example to others!

Isaiah 57

 1 The righteous perish,
       and no one ponders it in his heart;
       devout men are taken away,
       and no one understands
       that the righteous are taken away
       to be spared from evil.

 2 Those who walk uprightly
       enter into peace;
       they find rest as they lie in death.

Duane A. Thornsbury may no longer be wish us, but the spirit of who he was will live on through us and all those who ensure his memory is preserved.

RIP Duane, Godspeed, De Oppresso Liber


----------



## lancero (Sep 14, 2009)

RIP, Brother


----------



## x SF med (Sep 14, 2009)

Blue Skies, Brother.
De Oppresso Liber


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 14, 2009)

Rest easy Special Forces soldier.  We've got the watch.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 14, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, SFC Thornsbury.  You can rest easy now.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Rest in peace SFC Thornsbury


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 15, 2009)

RIP. Salute.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 15, 2009)

RIP SFC Thornsbury......sad day.....


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 15, 2009)

Rest easy brother, for you are in a place of peace.

"It is foolish and wrong to mourn the men who died. Rather we should thank God that such men lived." -George S. Patton

RLTW!!


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 15, 2009)

RIP


----------



## JBS (Sep 15, 2009)

RIP Warrior.  Damn.


----------



## ShutterSquid (Sep 21, 2009)

Tony, thanks for showing me the ropes in '07, I always remembered you because you treated me no different than anyone else when I was assigned to your team... even though I was a baby-faced Navy photographer. RIP brother.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 21, 2009)

RIP Brother.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP SFC Thornsbury.


----------



## 08steeda (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP Warrior! Prayers Out!


----------

